# Options for Truck Bed - 1up tray? Pipeline?



## Agar426 (May 29, 2009)

There are tons of threads on this topic, but it still seems to be something I feel the need to wrap my brain around.

For now, I've been carrying our bikes in the bed of the truck, as I fear getting rear ended using the hitch racks. Well, I've just been using a homemade wooden floor "rack" to keep the handlebars from turning, while cinching the bikes down with cam straps. It is very stable, but I don't like the constant tension on the fork, so I'm looking for something else.

I noticed that 1-Up offers their trays individually.....can these be bolted up to the bed of the truck, kind of like Brian Lopes did in his Sprinter van? If installed against the front of the bed, with the top bar ratcheting toward the tailgate, would this be enough to hold the bike, or would it migrate toward the tailgate? The tailgate being closed would keep it from rolling out the back, but would it then be loose and flopping around?

Or, should I just look at the Pipeline or Insta-Gater? The thing I like about the 1-up trays is that I can get two trays for less than the other options.

Thank you!


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Check out the MultiTaskR by Exodux. it holds your bikes from inside the steerer tube with a expandable locking collet, so it won't damage your bike or you truck. It also has the ability to carry just about anything else that you would carry in your truck, expanding its versatility. Made from high grade materials, 6061T6 aluminum and stainless steel, no plastic, except for the collets and bolt retainers in the locking knobs where we use Delrin www.exodux.com

Heads up..... Im the owner/designer of the MultiTaskR and Exodux.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

I love my pace Edwards ultragroove tonneau cover with a Thule rack system. It's secure and keeps your hitch free so you can still tow.

Highly recommended

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Instigators work great and can load and unload bike in literally 10 seconds


Ibis Ripley LS x01 Factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Agar426 (May 29, 2009)

The more and more I look at the 1up van trays, and how guys have them mounted in their sprinters.....I don't see why that wouldn't work in the bed of a truck, using the tailgate as the "door?" Insta-Gaiters seem ideal, but they are expensive. The van trays would be less than half the cost.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

My setup









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Agar426 said:


> The more and more I look at the 1up van trays, and how guys have them mounted in their sprinters.....I don't see why that wouldn't work in the bed of a truck, using the tailgate as the "door?" Insta-Gaiters seem ideal, but they are expensive. The van trays would be less than half the cost.


I did not know about the 1up Van Tray until now, and I'm surprised how cheap it is. That said I've previously owned a 1up hitch rack (same design as the van tray) and a Thule Sidearm roof rack (same design as the Instigator). Based on using those two racks, the Instigator to me would be the winner, even at twice the price. The 1up mechanism sucks and gets jammed up easily, and I can't imagine dealing with the little lever against the floor of a truck bed.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

My setup loaded up with bikes on today's ride.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Agar426 (May 29, 2009)

Great advice everyone! I never thought about the 1up tray's lever against the bed floor. How do the Sprinter guys deal with that. I would love to keep the bikes contained within the bed, but, I am starting to wonder if for the short rides here in my home town (there is a mountain bike club that meets T/Th), it may just be easiest to use a tailgate pad (I've been fighting it!!!). Just for the short rides, literally a few miles. But for long distance rides, I am still wanting to stay in the bed.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Agar426 said:


> Great advice everyone! I never thought about the 1up tray's lever against the bed floor. How do the Sprinter guys deal with that. I would love to keep the bikes contained within the bed, but, I am starting to wonder if for the short rides here in my home town (there is a mountain bike club that meets T/Th), it may just be easiest to use a tailgate pad (I've been fighting it!!!). Just for the short rides, literally a few miles. But for long distance rides, I am still wanting to stay in the bed.


I use 3 1up van racks in my van. I was somewhat lazy and just bought an 8' piece of composite deck board, cut it in half, and bolted the racks to both pieces. No issues at all with the lever, but you might have to get in the bed of your truck to reach it.


----------



## Agar426 (May 29, 2009)

coke said:


> I use 3 1up van racks in my van. I was somewhat lazy and just bought an 8' piece of composite deck board, cut it in half, and bolted the racks to both pieces. No issues at all with the lever, but you might have to get in the bed of your truck to reach it.
> 
> View attachment 1195468


That's exactly what I had in mind.....


----------



## stockracing (Oct 27, 2011)

matrix311 said:


> My setup loaded up with bikes on today's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Rockymount monorail on your hitch? How does it work with the 3" receiver of the new Ford Super Duty? I only have a 2.5" receiver and wasn't sure if the hitch pin bolt that comes with it would make it through the width if the receiver.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ya that's the monorail solo on the hitch. I have a hitch reducer that goes from 3" down to 2.5". Works perfectly fine. I also use an antirattle hitch pin to keep it from moving and rattling.


stockracing said:


> Is that a Rockymount monorail on your hitch? How does it work with the 3" receiver of the new Ford Super Duty? I only have a 2.5" receiver and wasn't sure if the hitch pin bolt that comes with it would make it through the width if the receiver.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stockracing (Oct 27, 2011)

matrix311 said:


> I also use an antirattle hitch pin to keep it from moving and rattling.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Did you use the one that came with the rack? Any issues with it?


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes I used the one that came with the rack. Works great.


stockracing said:


> Did you use the one that came with the rack? Any issues with it?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

JustMtnB44 said:


> I did not know about the 1up Van Tray until now, and I'm surprised how cheap it is. That said I've previously owned a 1up hitch rack (same design as the van tray) and a Thule Sidearm roof rack (same design as the Instigator). Based on using those two racks, the Instigator to me would be the winner, even at twice the price. The 1up mechanism sucks and gets jammed up easily, and I can't imagine dealing with the little lever against the floor of a truck bed.


I've been looking for a rack for inside my van recently and was considering the 1up roof tray bolted to the floor. Called them to ask a few questions and was turned on to the Van Tray. Looks really nice and I almost ordered two until I realized there isn't anything stopping the bikes from rolling forward and falling over. I called them again and was told I should mount them so the bike is close enough to the doors it can't roll out. That'd work I guess, but that makes the trays just nice folding wheel chocks. They actually recommend using two per bike when not enclosed.

I think I'm gonna try some Insta-Gators because they will actually hold the bikes in place.


----------

